# Anatomy of a Hop



## oakburner (13/1/15)

So I think we are all familiar with basic hop anatomy as illustrated on many websites like here http://www.worthybrewing.com/hop-anatomy.html 

However I have been interested to watch this year as my hops approach the harvest time, how long the hop cone hangs onto the flower fillaments.....fillament drop and bract colour seems to be a good indicator that harvest is close.....
Attached picture shows a cluster hop bine with stages of filament colour change and drop...


----------

